# NONSPI



## botlguy (Sep 28, 2013)

Here's a little bottle I recently acquired in a trade and I am totally unfamiliar with it. It is ABM, about 1920ish, perhaps food or medicine related but I cannot find anything on line about it. It's a "no big deal" bottle but it fits into my "Littles" collection so I'm wondering what it  held when originally sold. Anyone"


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2013)

Greetings Jim,

 I'm thinking the trial size. An older thread: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-33808/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#33808 shows a few different iterations.

 "For Excessive Armpit Perspiration."





From.​


----------



## epackage (Sep 28, 2013)

Liquid anti-perspirant Jim...


----------



## botlguy (Sep 28, 2013)

You guys continue to amaze me. Your search capabilities / talents are outstanding. I type in NONSPI into Google and get 3,000,000 hits on every word I type. THANK YOU so much. 

 Actually, I guess I didn't do that before I asked. I just did a Google search with JUST the word NONSPI and got one of those ads on top. Maybe youse guys ain't as bright as I thought. [8D][8D][][]

 Excessive Armpit Perspiration? How much is that? I suppose it depends on if you're a dainty, pretty girl or a roughneck.


----------

